# Cable Splitter for Tivo Bolt and Moca



## Javajane (Jan 11, 2003)

I bought a Bolt a couple of months ago. I set it up on Moca with a Tivo Mini and tried to set it up with an old premiere. I had problems getting the Premiere on the Moca network and tech support told me to buy a POE and new cable splitters. I believe that she said at the time that I should get cable splitters rated for 2.5ghz or greater. Well, I checked this site and someone had recommended Holland Electronics mocha splitters rated at 5-1675mhz and I bought those. This fixed the Moca issue with my Premiere but I began to get a lot of pixelation in recorded shows so I called Tivo. They said again that I should have gotten cable splitters rated at 2.5ghz or higher. I'm having a hard time finding any on line. Monoprice has some rated at 2.4ghz but I'm not sure if that will work. I don't know a lot about this stuff and to be honest, I'm kind of tired of dealing with it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I bought a few of these a while back:
http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Balanced-Coaxial-Splitter/dp/B00KO8W93E

But I don't think your problem is related to the quality of your splitters. Your current splitters can easily pass the A/V part of your CATV signals. It's Moca that uses the higher frequencies. A bad picture is being caused by something else, perhaps too many splits.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Javajane said:


> I bought a Bolt a couple of months ago. I set it up on Moca with a Tivo Mini and tried to set it up with an old premiere. I had problems getting the Premiere on the Moca network and tech support told me to buy a POE and new cable splitters. I believe that she said at the time that I should get cable splitters rated for 2.5ghz or greater. Well, I checked this site and someone had recommended Holland Electronics mocha splitters rated at 5-1675mhz and I bought those. This fixed the Moca issue with my Premiere but I began to get a lot of pixelation in recorded shows so I called Tivo. They said again that I should have gotten cable splitters rated at 2.5ghz or higher. I'm having a hard time finding any on line. Monoprice has some rated at 2.4ghz but I'm not sure if that will work. I don't know a lot about this stuff and to be honest, I'm kind of tired of dealing with it. Any help would be appreciated.


Hi,
What is the source of your TV signals, OTA or cable? 
The splitters you have now should be fine, unless you have several "cascaded" splitters before reaching your Bolt. 
Are you seeing the pixelation directly from your Bolt? Do you ever see it with live TV?


----------



## Javajane (Jan 11, 2003)

I have Comcast Cable which worked fine with my Premiere for years with the old cable splitters. I had some occasional issues with HDMI and vary rare pixelation. When I changed to the Bolt I had occasional pixelation but more than with the Premiere. When I changed the splitters and added the Premiere via Moca is when the problem started. The Premiere is in a guest room and I'm wondering if I should go back to the wireless set-up and remove it from MOCA and see if that helps. 

What does cascaded splitters mean? I have an initial two-way splitter and then a four-way splitter. Is that cascaded? I find it hard to believe that the problem is too many splitters because it's been working for almost 10 years with the Premiere and a prior TIVO.

I'll have to check to see if the problem occurs with LIVE TV. I rarely watch live TV so I'll have to watch it to see what happens over the next few days.

Thanks. I hope that I can get this figured out.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Javajane said:


> I have Comcast Cable which worked fine with my Premiere for years with the old cable splitters. I had some occasional issues with HDMI and vary rare pixelation. When I changed to the Bolt I had occasional pixelation but more than with the Premiere. When I changed the splitters and added the Premiere via Moca is when the problem started. The Premiere is in a guest room and I'm wondering if I should go back to the wireless set-up and remove it from MOCA and see if that helps.
> 
> What does cascaded splitters mean? I have an initial two-way splitter and then a four-way splitter. Is that cascaded? I find it hard to believe that the problem is too many splitters because it's been working for almost 10 years with the Premiere and a prior TIVO.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Do you have a MoCA POE filter installed on the input of the 4 way splitter?
Believe it or not cabling can deteriorate, so can splitters, and most everything, especially if it is exposed to the elements....copper like in the center conductor of the coax can tarnish. The quality of the cable signal can also vary dramatically over time and even with the time of day-evening. 
Normally, pixelation is a sign of signal quality issues and tends to occur on the same channel or cluster of channels. On your problematic channels, it would be good if you could check the signal quality of those problem channels, in roughly the same time frame as the problem occurs if possible. https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...oamio-Series-Premiere-Series-and-Series3-DVRs 
If you determine that some of your channels are on the low side, you might want to have Comcast out to check if everything is ok on their end. Sometimes Comcast can adjust the signal strength outside your home or if maxed out, they will use something like these, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...rksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=PPC+EVO1-5-U/U&_sacat=0 in place of your 4 way. If you get one yourself, make sure it is has a blue label which is MoCA friendly.


----------



## nmb333 (Feb 1, 2016)

is there a brand of splitter that has worked for others? if so could they please share?


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Regarding the Holland splitter... http://www.techtoolsupply.com/CATV-MoCA-Rated-2-Way-Splitter-p/hol-ghs-2pro-m.htm

All of mine are these.


----------

